# Những điều tuyệt đối không nên làm với bé mới sinh



## Vietcorset (7/12/18)

Những ngày mới chào đời, bé sơ sinh có thể trạng và sức đề kháng rất yếu, nên mẹ cần đặc biệt chú trọng chăm sóc. Bởi một sơ xuất nhỏ thôi cũng có thể gây ra những hậu quả không đáng có. VietCorset sẽ nêu những điều cấm kị không nên làm với bé mới sinh



​*1. Đừng để bất kì ai hôn bé*
Trong những tuần đầu, việc bé tiếp xúc với vi khuẩn có thể gây ra những biến chứng nguy hiểm với bé xinh của bạn. Chỉ cần hôn thôi cũng đủ để khiến cho bé mắc những căn bệnh không  mong muốn, bởi hệ thống miễn dịch của bé hiện tại không đủ sức để bảo vệ cơ thể hoặc chống lại những căn bệnh tưởng như cơ bản nhất.

*2. Không được cho bé vừa ngủ vừa bú*
Rất nhiều mẹ hay cho bé vừa ngậm ti giả hoặc bình sữa để bé chìm vào giấc ngủ nhưng sai lầm này là nguy cơ có thể khiến bé bị ngạt thở.

*3. Để tã bỉm bé quá lâu mà không thay*
Nếu để bỉm của bé quá lâu mà không thay sẽ khiến bé khó chịu,  nặng hơn là có thể khiến trẻ ngứa ngáy, viêm nhiễm. Mẹ nên thường xuyên kiểm bỉm cho bé, nếu thấy bị ướt thì phải thay ngay cho bé

*4. Cho bé ngậm ti giả quá sớm*
Trẻ sử dụng ti giả sẽ khiến chúng bị phụ thuộc vào điều đó mà hạn chế ti mẹ, cho bé ngậm ti giả còn có thể khiến bé nhầm lẫn giờ giấc ăn uống. Thân nhiệt, nhịp tim và mùi hương quen thuộc của mẹ trong lúc cho con bú sẽ làm bé cảm thấy thoải mái và an toàn.

*5. Cho trẻ nằm gối cao đầu*
Vì cấu trúc xương sống của trẻ sơ sinh là một đường thẳng nên lúc ngủ lưng và đầu của bé phải luôn ở trên một đường thẳng, nếu phải gối đầu trên một vật dụng khác khiến xương cổ quẹo sang một bên và làm biến dạng xương sống. Do đó mà việc dùng gối đầu cho bé sơ sinh có thể là một nguy cơ dẫn đến những căn bệnh về cộc sống như vẹo cột sống, vì vậy bạn không cần cho bé nằm gối, thay vào đó là nằm trên một tấm khăn mỏng.

*6. Mặc quá nhiều đồ cho trẻ*
Bé sơ sinh thường hay dễ bị lạnh nhưng bạn không cần quá lo lắng, cơ thể bé không thể làm ấm bằng cách di chuyển nhưng có thể mặc áo cho bé từng lớp, vì vậy sẽ thêm hoặc bớt lượng quần áo, duy trì nhiệt độ thích hợp cho con trẻ. Việc mặc áo quá nhiều sẽ khiến trẻ dễ sốt và mất nước, các mẹ nên lưu ý điều này mà điều chỉnh hợp lý.


----------



## bautroimauxanh (6/8/21)

Chỉ cần hôn thôi cũng đủ để khiến cho bé mắc những căn bệnh không mong muốn, bởi hệ thống miễn dịch của bé hiện tại không đủ sức để bảo vệ cơ thể hoặc chống lại những căn bệnh tưởng như cơ bản nhất.


----------

